# My Rabbit Business has Failed - - - Why do you all Breed Rabbits?



## rockdoveranch (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay  . . . I had this wild hair to get French Lops a little over a year ago.  There are not many French Lop breeders and Texas, and I happen to like larger rabbits.  I had French Lops in the 1980s; loved them and had no problem selling babies.

So far we have only had one baby.  She was born March 20 and I have not been able to sell her.  

I am thinking about giving them away and only giving their pedigrees if someone is willing to pay for them.

Why do you all have and breed rabbits?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 14, 2011)

I breed rabbits because it is my hobby. I don't do it to make money, (though a little extra money is nice) as most of the money I get pays for cages and food. I do it because I love rabbits and genetics and meeting people with the same interests as me. 

You said you can't sell your rabbit. Have you tried. selling at shows? I sold my rabbit within thirty minuets of arriving. Also, have you put your rabbits on your website? That helps to.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ugh I know what you mean. I have been trying to raise French-lops but I have had so much bad luch with them that I am now getting out of it. Also because its way to expensive to get good pedagree, French lops around here.  But as far as selling you need to post them on "Craigslist" "Hoobly" "Domesticsales" or any onther sights, and then you should easily be able to sell them for around $50 each with the pedagrees! (and if they are realy nice and show able, you should get more) Good Luck!!!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 14, 2011)

I have not tried the shows.  That is a good suggestion.  I think all the Texas shows are over until September.   

I had have the bunny listed on CraigsList and a free service with the Houston Chronicle; both with pictures.  I did get 3 emails, but no sale.

I love French Lops.  And I had hoped to make some money from them.  I think maybe people like smaller rabbits.

Should have focused on meat rabbits.

Thanks for the posts!


----------



## brentr (Jun 14, 2011)

I breed mine for consumption by my family.  I may try to sell a bunny here or there if the timing is right, but my main focus is putting meat in my freezer.

Sorry to hear of your frustration.  Some good suggestions from other responders, in my opinion.  Keep a positive outlook and keep trying!


----------



## dbunni (Jun 15, 2011)

Temperment, companionship, meat, and wool.  ... Oh and a few BISs along the way!  I love rabbits.  Have had angoras since 4-h (way toooo many moons ago!).  They are a dual purpose breed.  The personalities of the english are beyond loving.  As for the business aspect.  We sell the babies and wool.  Some spun, some raw.  But, it is a breed of dedication.  The coat does not happen without a lot of time and effort.  An excellent show coat cannot be created without weekly love and daily cleaning of the cages.  But when I walk out in the mornings and those fuzzy faces great me ... oh the love!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Jun 16, 2011)

I breed for the fun of it! 

I love my rabbits and it brings me pleasure going to shows even if I never win. I love the satisfaction of yet another successful litter and it is a sort of hobby and passion, though not as much as my chickens, admittedly.

I purchased Champagnes because I like the temperaments of the breed and the beauty of their fur. I also needed a calmer rabbit to raise for the 4-H auction and have offered out a couple of bred lease does in past years to get others started in rabbits.

I purchased my 2 Netherland Dwarfs because the Champs are just a little big for me to handle during showmanship without my arm falling off. They are mostly for pleasure and getting younger children involved with a breed that is easy on their tiny hands.

Now my little brother, who is 2 years old, is starting to love the rabbits as much as I do. Soon I will have a future Cloverbud all ready to go.

That is why I raise all of my animals, Pleasure.


----------



## Legacy (Jun 17, 2011)

We eat them. Anything I sell is just gravy.


----------



## smalltimer (Jun 17, 2011)

i breed for fun and end up with a nice meal at the end


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 18, 2011)

I want to rule the Jersey Wooly show world!!!    (<--- There was no "maniacal laughter smilie" so that one will have to do)  Hehe.

My reasonings most closely resembles those of woodleighcreek.  This is a hobby for me.  A much needed and loved hobby.  I LOVE showing because of the great people I meet and have become friends with.  It also feeds my competitive spirit and balances my very busy life of motherhood and wife-dom.   

Hobbies cost money so I'm okay with not making money off of this and I _could_ say that bragging rights should be enough but keeping rabbits costs money and they need to give back in some way.  Feed is expensive and I want a little back for how much of myself I've put into my herd.

Since I'm only breeding for myself, my goals are high, don't breed just to produce bodies to sell to others and, as a general rule, don't sell "strictly pet" rabbits, I've learned to cull by processing (for our table) any extras that I wouldn't be proud to sell to fellow exhibitors.  

Over time, I've learned enough (but can always learn more) to feel I know what I'm doing and have developed a quality herd, good show record, and some sort of favorable reputation so I now have a waiting list for my rabbits that are sold at very fair prices.  I don't advertise except occasionally on my website and my breed national yahoo group to announce when I have stock available to bring to national shows.  That is exactly the spot I want to be and it'll take work to stay there but I like the work.  

One thing I've learned is that show animals and quality breeding stock go for the highest prices (compared to meat and pet) and there is always demand for them.  Excellent show animals can go for $60 - $500 depending on the breed and if the breeder is at the top of their game or not.  

That said, I recommend doing your research before jumping in.  Find out what breed is best for you.  That might be based on your personal loves, what sells in the pet market, or is best for meat production and the housing set up that works best in your situation.  Then, research your ARBA breeders to find the best stock you can afford.  FYI, pet people enjoy gorgeous, high quality rabbits, too, so investing in quality stock even if you're breeding " for pets IS an investment.

Did I mention you should join the ARBA to learn a lot more about all aspects of the rabbit world?  The price of membership is well worth the ARBA handbook and Domestic Rabbits magazine subscription alone.  They come FREE with said membership.  Join your national breed club as well.  It will help you get connected with like minded people.  They will be a great resource for you.

Also, I suggest buying Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits by Bob Bennett.  Read it.  You'll understand a lot more about the various reasons people raise rabbits and a little bit about ways you can market what you've got based on your goals.

I feel that whatever you do, what ever your reasons for raising rabbits, that is is important that you enjoy the journey.  That is not to say that you won't have great frustrations and tears along the way but, you've got to love what you do and not be completely focused on the $$ aspect of it.   Otherwise, you may peter out fast.

I hope that makes some kind of sense.  I'm just spitting things out there.


----------



## hoodat (Jun 19, 2011)

I sell a few and eat the rest. Part of my garden is planted in red clover for forage. It saves me a lot on feed. The rabbit manure is like gold on my gardens so nothing goes to waste. I just enjoy having them. Taking care of them is a pleasure, not a chore.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for posting!

I think I was just in a bad place when I started this thread.  Worrying about this 3rd drought in 3 years, and how it is affecting our animals and our land.  Hurting for my friends who are going through difficult times right now.  Worrying about money, my health and the world.

Yesterday when I was taking care of the rabbits I started thinking about how much I really enjoy them.  I have had rabbits off and on since I was a kid.  

We keep untreated rectangle pine blocks in their cages for them to play with, and right now I can look out the window and see them rearranging their frozen water bottles and bowls.  They come up to their doors when I open them to see what I am up to.  We have one doe in a dog run where she has a cage to go into when she wants.  She has dug tunnels that I fill in every once in awhile.  She greets me when I go into her kennel.  I wet down one end of the kennel so she can stay cool laying on the ground.  She touches noses with the sheep when they come through.

I used to rotate the rabbits in the kennel, but the buck became territorial and would lung at me when I would go to take him out so I could give another rabbit a turn.

I DO love my rabbits.  I am lucky to have them.  I am lucky to be on 32 acres and look out at the oak trees every day.

I guess I should not post when I am feeling sad and overwhelmed with life.  Life IS good.  Sometimes I just do not see it.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 19, 2011)

Naw, post, post!    Ebs and wanes are such a part of rabbits.  It really helps me to get things off my chest or look for words of encouragement in the help I ask of others.  I've seen it in so many of my "rabbit friends" - we all take turns wondering why in the heck are we doing this?  

I'm glad things are looking good.  It sounds like your sweet rabbits (and sheep!) will keep you going.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 22, 2011)

WE are looking into worm farming and selling the casting. Apparantly some rabbit farmers are making money off of the worms than they are the rabbits. 

Has anyone else on here looked into it?


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks ChickenPotPie!

20kidsonhill, We have considered doing this ourselves, but haven't so far.  Right now the poop goes into the garden.

I think there was a thread on this forum about doing this.  Perhaps other folks will jump in.  If not, you might start another thread.


----------

